# Responsible public service for business information



## Giannis (Jan 7, 2016)

Greetings to the forum.

I'm interested in starting business in Germany ( I'm already living 3 years in Germany) and I was wondering if there is a public service in every town, responsible for info and advice regarding business in Germany.

I have an idea and I would like to know if it can function (within the German legislation). So, is there a department which can advice and inform the civilian?

I hope I made my question clear enough.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Giannis said:


> Greetings to the forum.
> 
> I'm interested in starting business in Germany ( I'm already living 3 years in Germany) and I was wondering if there is a public service in every town, responsible for info and advice regarding business in Germany.
> 
> ...



Depending on what kind of business it is, the local IHK (Industrie- und Handelskammer) might be able to help.

Some businesses need licenses.

At the very least, before you start trading, you need to register your business with the local Gewerbeamt (and decide about what legal form you want your business to take = sole trader, limited company, etc.) and with the local Finanzamt (and decide how you deal with things like VAT - take somebody who speaks German along!!).


----------

